# Bed post joint tips



## DIYMallet (Mar 11, 2013)

I am preparing for a summer project, which will be a 4 post canopy bed for my wife. My current plan is for the corners to be 6x6 posts seven feet in length. Around the top, excluding the foot, I want to run 4x4s as top rails. My question is, what would be the best method for connecting these top rails to my posts. I have considered tennon and mortise joints, but then I am running a tennon through a tennon due to the intersection of the top rails. I have also considered rabbit joints, but those are less structurally sound in this application. Any advice is appreciated.

It should also be noted that this is the second canopy bed I have built. The first one was put together using lag screws and bolts. I am wanting to avoid that for a more finished look this time around.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would mortise and tenon both. :smile:


----------



## DIYMallet (Mar 11, 2013)

So 45's butted against one another. I like that idea, but I need a way to make this so it can be disassembled later. Building it in the room isn't a big deal to me, but I don't want to have to leave it in the room or destroy it to get it out, so glue isn't really an option. My plan with the mortise and tennons was to pin them in using hardwood pins cut to flush fit against the outer edge of the upright. I think I could still do that with the 45's, but I'd have a similar problem with placement. If my tennons were run the other direction I could lay one on top of the other and pin straight down through the top with a finial cap on the post, but that sacrifices strength. I love this design, but some of its quirks make it hard to get along with.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Key Hole Bed Bolts would be my choice. Practical and Attractive Hardware.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=12


----------

